# Ex Polo Pony



## emlsnre (13 January 2015)

Hi Everyone.  I recently took ownership of an Argentinian Polo Mare.  She had been playing high level up until the end of last season, she is 14, and in good shape.

I rested her over the summer, and started out long rein hacking with one other. Also transition work in the school. All great.

However, recently I have started riding her out with larger groups, all ok until we pick up pace and then its a riot.  The head is way high, she is out for a full out gallop, I can feel the energy from her rear is huge, but she bucks as this is going on.  Doesn't need to have anything next to her to initiate this, and it does feel excitement as opposed to malice. It is like a rodeo and wrecking my back.

Has anyone else had similar issues with this and what did you do to try and work it out.?

She canters no problem in the school or with one other horse so not a physical cause.

Thanks in advance for any tips advice.


----------



## Redders (13 January 2015)

No experience with ex polo ponies but it sounds like excitement from anticipation of the game she has always played- she needs to figure out that she has a new job now. My mare will hack out fine, but if we have more than two other horses with us, she can get strong and have the odd buck, nothing major but i don't want her to be like that. What is working for us is this:
She is only like it at the back, so I keep her at the back (I want her to be fine in any position) and when I give her something else to concentrate on, so in walk I will shorten her stride and then lengthen it when we have some space in front to catch up, when we trot, I use stuff like flexing her left and right, leg yielding and attempting to shorten the stride using my seat which stops me holding on to her mouth, i change my diagonals as all horses have a preferred one and when your one thier lesser favoured one I find it makes them listen more and they find it harder to 'run away' with you. 

My instructor recommended this all to me, and whilst the movements don't look anywhere near perfect, it does actually really help us and it improves us in the school too.


----------



## Podgelover (16 January 2015)

MY GELDING DOES THIS!! He is an ex-polo horse too, Have you got any further with this?

He doesn't buck or rear but he jogs everywhere and when you push him into a trot he runs, if hes alongside another horse hes so bargey! 
But in the field/yard/school hes completely different (passive, good, slow!)


----------



## turnbuckle (17 January 2015)

I think it will be largely a matter of time and her realising that no, we're not off to play a chukka....but if she chucks her head in the air, a lot of polo ponies wear standing martingales....you could try one. Won't solve the problem but should make it easier to manage while you work on it.


----------



## emlsnre (18 January 2015)

Thanks Redders for the input.  My 9 year old rides her in the paddock, walks, trots, canters circles, serpentines, no problem.  I rode her on the track to see if she would be the same as she is when out, and sure enough the minute she hears another horse the head is in my face, I have no rein left to hold and we are blasting on the spot, sideways. The only thing she didnt do was buck.

When out in the desert, it doesnt matter where she is positioned, even if up front it is full throttle, catching air as we go.

I always have in mind to do transitions and other stuff as you suggest, but she is so explosive it gets too hectic and all I can focus on is keeping us both safe.

So I will spend more time on the works inside and just take her out with 1 other horse and walk and build from there.

I do ride her in a bitless bridle but will add a martingale now for the sake of my nose.. Thanks again, and although not helpful to you glad I'm not the only one..


----------



## turnbuckle (18 January 2015)

Make sure it's a standing one! Sure you'll get there, a good one is such a delight to ride.....another thought....might it be worth hacking her in a double bridle (assuming she didn't go bitless when playing)......she'll probably be used to that as the emergency brake....a bit like exercise and hunting bits....


----------



## emlsnre (18 January 2015)

I did ride her in a number of different bits but found her better without, very sensitive.  Yes i tried a running martingale to no affect.... Will you posted...


----------

